# Central location for downloadable 99-android.rules?



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I was thinking the other day that I really wish Google had the 99-android.rules file on their website (or even the 51-android.rules) in addition to them just listing all the manufacturers USB so that you didn't have to manually enter it into a file/script and could just have a script wget the most recent version and make changes server side.

So my question is, does anyone know of a server that keeps the 99-android.rules file updated? I would rather not rely on myself to update it in my Dropbox public folder (I will if I need to, but I don't check the vendor list THAT often).

Latest version:

```
#Acer<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0502, MODE=0666<br />
#ASUS<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0b05, MODE=0666<br />
#Dell<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==413c, MODE=0666<br />
#Foxconn<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0489, MODE=0666<br />
#Garmin-Asus<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==091E, MODE=0666<br />
#Google<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==18d1, MODE=0666<br />
#HTC<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0bb4, MODE=0666<br />
#Huawei<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==12d1, MODE=0666<br />
#K-Touch<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==24e3, MODE=0666<br />
#KT Tech<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==2116, MODE=0666<br />
#Kyocera<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0482, MODE=0666<br />
#Lenevo<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==17EF, MODE=0666<br />
#LG<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==1004, MODE=0666<br />
#Motorola<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==22b8, MODE=0666<br />
#NEC<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0409, MODE=0666<br />
#Nook<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==2080, MODE=0666<br />
#Nvidia<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0955, MODE=0666<br />
#OTGV<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==2257, MODE=0666<br />
#Pantech<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==10A9, MODE=0666<br />
#Philips<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0471, MODE=0666<br />
#PMC-Sierra<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==04da, MODE=0666<br />
#Qualcomm<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==05c6, MODE=0666<br />
#SK Telesys<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==1f53, MODE=0666<br />
#Samsung<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==04e8, MODE=0666<br />
#Sharp<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==04dd, MODE=0666<br />
#Sony Ericsson<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0fce, MODE=0666<br />
#Toshiba<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==0930, MODE=0666<br />
#ZTE<br />
SUBSYSTEM==usb, SYSFS{idVendor}==19D2, MODE=0666
```


----------

